# Tips on replacing the rubber body mount bushings in a 65 GTO HT



## gkraushaar (Oct 4, 2020)

3/18/22
I know generally how to do it, but maybe some of you can alert me as to the bad things that can happen when the bolts don't come out as planned. I might not be 100% accurate as to how things are put together to get old ones out.
I've heard the rubber bushings give the best ride and will last 30 years or so in storage vs poly .
This car is clean and in good shape, stored the last 16 years. The bushings not disintegrating, just pounded down a bit.

First, disconnect the steering linkage? Disconnect the clutch linkage? Anything else?

If the bolt breaks off behind the front wheel, do I have to cut an opening in the inner fender to get to the cage bolt on top and then hold it?

Any other bolts that break off I'll have to cut out and peel back a piece of the flooring, hold the top nut. Weld it back in .......Right?

I understand the one above the rear axle always needs the flooring sheet metal to be opened up with an angle grinder to get to it?
If the cage busts off, then its taking the seats out, pull the carpeting back & cutting a section out of the flooring to hold the nut?

In order to help get the side bolts out, is it a good idea to drill a 1/4" hole in the floor pan, by the bolt and spray it down with PB Blaster and hope it gets into the threads?

Anything else one should know?
Thanks very much for your advice. Greg


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

You just about have it covered but...

#1 Take your time and work SLOWLY. 
#2 DO NOT use an impact or air wrench. 1/2" ratchet. Work the bolt out by loosening then tightening, then loosening. 
#3 Try prelubing the threads you can see with any type of rust buster.

Do one side at a time and use a 2 x 4 between the floor jack and rockers once the bolts are out.

My bushings were in fair condition for a 52 year old car. The bolts came out easily but I was blessed with a car that stayed in California's dry climate.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

gkraushaar said:


> 3/18/22
> I know generally how to do it, but maybe some of you can alert me as to the bad things that can happen when the bolts don't come out as planned. I might not be 100% accurate as to how things are put together to get old ones out.
> I've heard the rubber bushings give the best ride and will last 30 years or so in storage vs poly .
> This car is clean and in good shape, stored the last 16 years. The bushings not disintegrating, just pounded down a bit.
> ...


Yes to all, and make sure you're wearing your patience pants 😉 I did my '65 with polygraphite bushings from PST, they're in between rubber and graphite, good luck.


----------



## gkraushaar (Oct 4, 2020)

Yes, I will ....thanks


----------



## gkraushaar (Oct 4, 2020)

O52 said:


> You just about have it covered but...
> 
> #1 Take your time and work SLOWLY.
> #2 DO NOT use an impact or air wrench. 1/2" ratchet. Work the bolt out by loosening then tightening, then loosening.
> ...


Wish me luck..thanks


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I would send you pictures of mine but don't want to scare you 😉....tell us when you're done and I'll show you mine.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

In reference to possibly having to cut the floor, This is for the worst-case scenario 
.


----------



## gkraushaar (Oct 4, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> In reference to possibly having to cut the floor, This is for the worst-case scenario
> 3/22/22
> .Thanks for the picture, as its just what I was thinking. Lets hope that's not the case.
> I worry about the 2 behind the front wheels because i'd have to take of the fender well to get to them.
> ...


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I just cut a flap then welded it back up, a little filler and you don't even see it, don't forget the core support bushings either


----------

